# large garage entrance in compact motorhomes



## 116335 (Sep 4, 2008)

_Hi to all

I own a Swift (07) Bolero 680fb and really enjoy the van for French holidays.
At present, I carry a lightweight scooter on the tow bar (Armitage) using an Easylift carrier. This works really well but I would like to purchase a smaller van with fixed rear transverse bed with garage beneath.

Can anyone suggest a suitable motorhome with large garage entrance door ( 1200mm high X 800mm wide minimum )? Ideally a 2 berth and about 6m long.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated._


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Just gone out in the rain with the tape measure and checked the garage door on the Adria Compact. It's 1100mm high x 600mm wide.

I suspect that all the other 6m Compact type vans eg Hymer Van, Knaus Van, Burstner Travel Van, Hobby Van, Autocruise Sportstar etc etc will have roughly the same size aperture. 

You might also fall foul of the garage weight limits as well.

I don't think you'll get a much larger garage door until you get to 6.2 or 6.3m length vans.

HTH

SDA


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Hymer Van 522 has garage door 55cm x 105cm.


----------



## 116335 (Sep 4, 2008)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Just gone out in the rain with the tape measure and checked the garage door on the Adria Compact. It's 1100mm high x 600mm wide.
> 
> I suspect that all the other 6m Compact type vans eg Hymer Van, Knaus Van, Burstner Travel Van, Hobby Van, Autocruise Sportstar etc etc will have roughly the same size aperture.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

The only other Adria that I can think of with a large garage and transverse bed is the Coral A660SP but it 24ft long and has an overcab bed as well.

SDA


----------

